# Riu Palace in Aruba visit



## suenmike32 (Aug 8, 2014)

I recently returned from a 7-day stay at the Riu Palace in Aruba. It would take a small “pamphlet” to describe the week’s events, however I’ll just give you a small picture of the positives and negatives.
The Riu is truly a palatial property. The rooms are lovely. I rented two suites for my children and my wife and I had an upgraded suite for us. For the most part the children and their families were thrilled and enjoyed themselves thoroughly. For me….my experience with the Riu got off to a very rocky start…and I never quite recovered from my initial disappointment.
On our first night, because of a later than expected check in, we immediately went to dinner. Upon our return (about 10:30pm), we walked into our room to find that water was pouring out of an air vent in the middle of our foyer. It covered the entire floor and splattered all over the doors and interior of our closet. You couldn’t get in or out of the room without walking through a massive puddle and the continuing shower of water.
I raced to the front desk to report the issue, (as no one at the front desk would answer my frantic phone calls), only to have the desk manager tell me he would have it fixed. I politely requested that we be moved to a different room (we were not totally unpacked) and they REFUSED, telling me that they would fix it. 
Long story short…we sat on the edge of the bed and watched two maintenance men remove the leaking panel, plug the leak and vacuum and swab the water up until 12:30 in the morning. 
Finally getting to bed, I returned to the front desk the next morning and requested another room but again was politely refused.
OK….there are several additional smaller incidents that I won’t report on, (at this moment), but the final indignity is that “three days later…..the leak re-appeared” only to flood our room again!!!
Needless to say, I went to the front desk with the most menacing look that I could muster, (fairly easy at this point) and loudly demanded to be moved, (in front of many guests checking in).
We were ultimately moved to a similar room (at 3pm) with a lovely view, but my stay was irreparably marred by the Riu’s failure to correct a situation "on day one". 
I will have more to say regarding the Riu if anyone cares to inquire. 
Again, I’m pleased to say that my children and their families had a wonderful time. 
My wife is a “trooper” and made the best of what I consider a miserable situation. 
To me…she’s actually a saint.
As for myself….the Riu has not heard the end of me!!!
Mike


----------



## hajjah (Aug 8, 2014)

I cannot believe what I just read!  My friend stayed at Divi Village Golf Links last summer while I was at the Marriott Aruba Ocean Club.  She had a leak from the dishwasher, which left quite a bit of water in the unit.  The front desk immediately moved her to a different unit and had housekeeping and maintenance move everything for her.

I am with you on not being finished with Riu's management/corporate office.


----------



## classiclincoln (Aug 9, 2014)

I know exactly how you feel.  Just got back from a week at the Rimondi Grand Resort & Spa in Crete.  Had an issue with the check in that was not handled in the least bit correctly.  Left a real bad taste in my mouth for the entire week.  Won't be going back there and the review in the Marketplace won't be good either.....


----------



## suenmike32 (Aug 10, 2014)

I have yet to write a complete  review, (other than the 1st night post above). I have not contacted Riu yet either. But when I do....it will be extensive and point out many many irritating/ stupid incidents that I may have overlooked, had they done the right thing the first night.
Here's a quick example: The housekeeper comes in, takes dirty towels and replaces them with clean towels.  *Yay*...! that's the way its supposed to be, right?
Next day...and several days thereafter....she comes in and takes *ALL THE **TOWELS*....and leaves nothing!!!!
Calling everyday for clean towels is a nuisance, (they should have put a revolving door on my room).


----------

